# wedding in SA (with gorgeous saffa boyfriend :)



## Deuville (May 9, 2010)

hi, 
my boyfriend is from SA (though lives in Ireland for the last 9 years); I'm originally Lithuanian (European union member), residing in Ireland for 8 years. our plan is to get married in SA (and stay (not necessarily after the wed) there for a year or two; depending on how it goes). 
...if we have a registrar wedding in Ireland, he gets the European union spouse's rights; which means he can travel freely in EU states. if we gets married in lithuania, he still gets the same EU spouse's rights, however, if he wants to live and work lithuania it's gonna be very complicated due to the country's laws regarding non-eu members. (and we are not planning to move over there anyway) 
...so...after i bored you all to death with the details; my question is, what rights would I get in SA (if any)after marrying him there? 
would it help me if we had registrar wedding in ireland? 
if we go to registrars' office in SA, will he still have the EU spouse's rights? or would theses be cancelled? 
would it be easier for me (living and job wise) to have registrar's wedding in SA or would we still have to prove that's not fraud wedding or smth? 
p.s tried few SA government websites (found on google; dunno how legitimate), ...just can't find the info i particularly need 
would be so grateful for information (any info, actually.. web addresses, phone numbers, personal experiences.. anything i could start with) 
thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Get married in Ireland.
if you ever did need copies of marriage certs they will be easier to get than from SA Home affairs and you are in wherever else out of SA.
You could also get sneaky and get married twice.
one in SA, one in Ireland, very soon after each other, without changing your passports.
but thats just the lawless South African in me talking.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

I would say (but have no solid info) the best would be to get married in Ireland as that would solidify both your claims to Irish right of abode / citizenship. You both will always have citizenship / right of abode in SA as your hubby-to-be has SA citizenship by birth. SA does allow dual citizenship but you *HAVE* to advise SA govt before he takes out another citizenship. I know of 2 people who lost their SA citizenship because they took out UK citizenship without permission.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> e / SA does allow dual citizenship but you *HAVE* to advise SA govt before he takes out another citizenship. I know of 2 people who lost their SA citizenship because they took out UK citizenship without permission.


Agree


----------



## Deuville (May 9, 2010)

is there any benefit in having two wedding lawless way? would we not get into more trouble by doing it? i need a visa to go to SA, so would't such a fraud be uncovered straight away...


----------



## Deuville (May 9, 2010)

thank you guys for replies to my question; i'll certainly tell him to look into dual citizenship thing...
the other thing i'm worried about is if i get any rights as a SA spouse in the country? and if i do, what would it be? would i need to apply for work permit? or residency visa? or maybe smth like a spouse visa? or do these things come for granted once i get married to south african?


----------

